# Starlight - a new SF novel



## DrMclony (Jul 27, 2011)

It's always exciting. I've been a bit quiet recently as I went through the final stages towards getting my second novel out there. As with the first I elected to go indie. I am overjoyed to be able to tell you all that it is now set for release. 

Starlight is set a century after my first book (Suspended Earth) in the same universe, but can be read independently. It is an adventure that runs over a ten year period as the main character grows up and seeks answers as well as justice.

I have already released it on Kindle, and the paperback will become available soon.

This one has been a fun ride, and I am happy with the resulting novel. For those not aware, I write under my real name  M. R. Mortimer.

If you want to check it out, my website will get you there or you can find it on amazon. I will be doing a 2nd edition of my first book sometime soonish, but for now I am slogging away at my third book "Dance of Nevermind" 

The cover blurb of starlight follows:
A century has passed since Humanity was liberated. A young girl named Starlight is orphaned when her mother is killed in a tragic accident while piloting a shuttle. 
Starlight is sent to a "Contract Orphanage" by her mother's employers, who blame pilot error. 
Starlight suspects a more sinister cause.
Who or what is the true reason for her mother's death?
A life long search for the truth begins,
on a dangerous journey far from home.
Will she find justice or will she find death?

I have lurked at the chrons even while posting less as this is a great place and an island of sanity at times. It's also a much needed island of insanity at others! thanks for being a stabilising influence while I have worked on this one guys


----------



## DrMclony (Aug 8, 2011)

I am very pleased to announce the release to paperback of my second novel, Starlight. find it on my site at www.suspendedearth.com,  in the bookshop! It will join it's kindle version on amazon.com soon.

My sincerest thanks go out to the team at Createspace for their assistance with the missing proof, and their kind replacement. The service has been, as allways, simply exceptional. I will have a drink in your honour CreateSpace! Thankyou for once again making a dream come true.

Please don't hesitate to venture over to my site and look around at the various previews, shorts, and other information in the forum about this and my other novels.


----------



## DrMclony (Dec 26, 2011)

Just thought I would bump this to let you all know that until the 5th of January this book is on a promotional discount for the kindle version, $3 off (so yes it joins the 99c ranks for a few days)

That puts two of my novels at the bargain basement 99c promo price for the post Christmas I-got-a-Kindle-from-santa filling up period. It remains to be seen if it has any positive outcomes lol.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 26, 2011)

Chalk up a Kindle customer! Can't resist a bargain, and if it's a Chrons author, so much the better...


----------



## DrMclony (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Pyan


----------

